# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Εγκατάσταση δικτύου Wi-Fi εξωτερικού χώρου

## hitech444

Λοιπόν,
Είναι να γίνει μια εγκατάσταση σε ενα μεγάλο χώρο που αποτελείται απο 1 κτίριο 17μ ύψος και στη συνέχεια έχει μικρότερα μονόροφα κτίρια σε δυο παράλληλες σειρές και στο τέλος 2 διώροφα κτίρια.  Βέβαια υπάρχουν και δένδρα ανάμεσα που κάνουν τα πράγματα πιο δύσκολα. Τα πρώτα μοόροφα κτίρια έχουν οπτική επαφή, όχι όμως και τα τελευταία. Τέλος τα διώροφα έχουν κι αυτά οπτική επαφή. Θα ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε εκπομπή απο την ταράτσα των 17μ. 
Καμμιά γνώμη για το πως θα προχωρήσουμε παραπέρα; Και ιδιαίτερα τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε... 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

Ξέχασες να γράψεις πόσος κόσμος θα συνδέεται κλπ.

----------


## hitech444

Εχεις δίκιο,
Το bandwidth είναι 10,5 Mbps και υπολογίζουμε 50 άτομα περίπου να συνδέονται είτε με κινητό/ταμπλετα είτε με laptop. Αργότερα βέβαια θα μπρουν και περιορισμοί μέσω MikroTik..

----------


## xsterg

περιμενεις να δωσουμε απαντηση σε ερωτηματα του τυπου "θελω να χτισω μια οικοδομη. τι να προσεξω και πως να το κανω" μεσα απο ενα φορουμ? αυτα ειναι πραγματα που θελουν μελετη, εμπειρια και το κυριοτερο προσωπικη επαφη με τον χωρο. στο χαρτι ωραια βγαινουν αλλα στην πραξη υπαρχουν ενα σωρο αντικειμενικες δυσκολιες. το πιο απλο? τροφοδοσια, στεγανοτητα, αντοχη στον χρονο. τι περιμενεις, να σου πουμε βαλε ενα οικιακο ρουτερ σε ενα κουτι πανω σε ιστο και θα δουλεψει? αν καποιος αναλαμβανει τετοιες εργασιες προβληματα σαν τα δικα σου τα εχει λυσει και εχει περασει στο επομενο σταδιο, της τεχνικης υποστηριξης της εγκαταστασης. μην νομιζεις οτι με το που παρεδωσες την εγκατασταση οτι αυτο ηταν και παει. αυτο ισχυει για τα οικιακα ρουτερακια. ο επαγγελματιας πρεπει να παρεχει τεχνικη υποστηριξη σε υλικο και γνωση σε βαθος χρονου.

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπως είπε και ο Χρήστος πιο πάνω, μια εγκατάσταση για 3 -4 κτήρια (προφανώς ξενοδοχείο) και 50 άτομα ΔΕΝ γίνετε στα λόγια.
Πρέπει να αναλάβει το έργο ΣΩΣΤΟΣ επαγγελματίας που θα κάνει WiFi SURVAY στο χώρο και στα κτήρια και θα σου φτιάξει μελέτη. ΑΥΤΟΣ θα σου πει πόσα και ΠΟΙΑ μηχανήματα πρέπει να αγοράσεις. Και φυσικά ξέχασε από τώρα ότι με μία DSL σύνδεση μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις σωστά 50+ άτομα....


.

----------

Dimpas (10-05-19), 

Dragonborn (16-03-14), 

finos (07-05-19)

----------


## xsterg

συμφωνω με τον σωτηρη απο πανω. 
ο φιλος γιαννης δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι αυτα ειναι εργα που κοστιζουν απο μερικες χιλιαδες ευρω εως και εκαντονταδες χιλιαδες αν προκειται για μεγαλο εργο ξενοδοχειου και δεν θελεις να κανεις αρπα-κολατζιδικες δουλειες βεβαια. το ποσα ατομα χρειαζονται για να γινει υλοποιηση το εχει σκευτει ο γιαννης? προκειται για εργο που δεν μπορει να το κανει ενα η δυο ατομα. προκειται για δουλεια που πρεπει να την αναλαβει τεχνικη εταιρεια. ενα αλλο που δεν εχει σκευτει ο φιλος μας ειναι η πληρωμη. πως θα γινει? θα πρεπει να κοπουν τιμολογια, να υπαρχουν οργανωμενα λογιστηρια και απο τις δυο πλευρες κλπ. συνηθως δουλειες αυτου του μεγεθους δεν κολλανε σε τεχνικα θεματα αλλα σε λογιστικα και διαδικαστικα. 
δεν ειναι καλο να ρωτησει καποιος μεσα σε ενα φορουμ μια απορια. αλλα φανταστειτε τον καιρο που φτιαχνονταν η γεγυρα του ριου-αντιρριου να εμπαινε σε αντιστοιχο φορουμ ο αρχιμηχανικος της κατασκευαστριας εταιρειας και να εθετε το αντιστοιχο ερωτημα: εχω να κατασκευασω μια γεφυρα που συνδεει 2 χλμ θαλασσας. πως να προχωρησω και τι να κανω? 
πως θα τον αντιμετωπιζατε? πως θα επρεπε να τον αντιμετωπισει το ελληνικο κρατος? σαν σοβαρο κατασκευαστη? η σαν φαιδρο ατομο? 
να καταλαβουμε οτι ολες οι δουλειες δεν ειναι απλωμα utp και "ραζιμ" και φερνω το τηλεπικοινωνιακο σημα. ουτε ολα ειναι βαζω ενα ρουτερακι και εχω φτιαξει δικτυο. η δουλεια που ανελαβες  (αν την ανελαβες) να ξερεις οτι εχει πολλες δυσκολιες που μπορει να κανει να χασουν τον υπνο τους ακομη και ατομα που ασχολουνται με το αντικειμενο.

----------

Dragonborn (16-03-14)

----------


## nestoras

> Εχεις δίκιο,
> Το bandwidth είναι 10,5 Mbps και υπολογίζουμε 50 άτομα περίπου να συνδέονται είτε με κινητό/ταμπλετα είτε με laptop. Αργότερα βέβαια θα μπρουν και περιορισμοί μέσω MikroTik..



Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό το thread μετά το post #11.

Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε και ποιο πάνω, σε πιο μεγάλης κλίμακας δίκτυα δε βάζαμε απλά το ρουτεράκι του ΟΤΕ, 2 AP, ένα mikrotik και τελειώσαμε...

Μελέτη χώρου.
Μελέτη πυκνότητας ατόμων.
Μελέτη παροχής ποιότητας υπηρεσίας.
Μελέτη πολιτικής ασφάλειας δικτύου.
Μελέτη τρόπου διασύνδεσης.
Μελέτη για τη γραμμή που θα μισθώσετε.
Μελέτη καλωδιώσεων.

Αφού προηγηθούν όλα αυτά (και ίσως κάποια που μου διαφεύγουν ακόμη) θα πρέπει να καταλήξεις στο τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστείς...

----------


## hitech444

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,
Και μη νομίζετε ότι δεν έχω ρωτήσει  Εταιρείες και "εταιρείες". Καλώς ή κακώς χρήματα δεν υπάρχουν για τις  πρώτες ούτε και χρήματα για πέταμα για τις δεύτερες (αυτές που σου  κάνουν την μελέτη απο το .pdf τοπογραφικό μέσω email). Οπότε  καταλαβαίνετε το μισό πρόβλημα. Το άλλο μισό είναι οτι το 10.5 βγαίνει  απο την συνένωση 3 γραμμών ΟΤΕ. Αυτά είναι τα καλά της επαρχίας... Οπότε  τι να τις κάνεις τις μελέτες και τα ρέστα... Άμα ξεκινάς στραβά από τη αρχή... Και όταν και ο ανταγωνισμός κινείται στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος κατεβαίνει ακόμα πιο πολύ ο πήχυς...
Όπως  και να έχει το πράγμα παντού υπάρχουν λύσεις. Ήδη φαίνεται λύση με  καλώδιο (στα "Ηλεκτρολογικά") εκεί που δεν το περίμενα. Αλλά το  ποστάρισα και εδω...
Βασικά ήθελα να ακούσω πρακτικές συμβουλές του στυλ "ΑΡ γειτονικά δεν τα βάζουμε να εκπέμπουν στο ίδιο κανάλι", τέτοια πράγματα, πρακτικής...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,
> *Και μη νομίζετε ότι δεν έχω ρωτήσει  Εταιρείες και "εταιρείες". Καλώς ή κακώς χρήματα δεν υπάρχουν για τις  πρώτες ούτε και χρήματα για πέταμα για τις δεύτερες (αυτές που σου  κάνουν την μελέτη απο το .pdf τοπογραφικό μέσω email)*. Οπότε  καταλαβαίνετε το μισό πρόβλημα. Το άλλο μισό είναι οτι το 10.5 βγαίνει  απο την συνένωση 3 γραμμών ΟΤΕ. Αυτά είναι τα καλά της επαρχίας... Οπότε  τι να τις κάνεις τις μελέτες και τα ρέστα... Άμα ξεκινάς στραβά από τη αρχή... Και όταν και ο ανταγωνισμός κινείται στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος κατεβαίνει ακόμα πιο πολύ ο πήχυς...
> Όπως  και να έχει το πράγμα παντού υπάρχουν λύσεις. Ήδη φαίνεται λύση με  καλώδιο (στα "Ηλεκτρολογικά") εκεί που δεν το περίμενα. Αλλά το  ποστάρισα και εδω...
> Βασικά ήθελα να ακούσω πρακτικές συμβουλές του στυλ "ΑΡ γειτονικά δεν τα βάζουμε να εκπέμπουν στο ίδιο κανάλι", τέτοια πράγματα, πρακτικής...




Γιάννη, έτσι από περιέργεια, πόσα σου ζήτησαν οι "ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ" και πόσα οι "εταιρείες" ?? Προσωπικά δεν εργάζομαι ούτε στο ένα, ούτε στο άλλο είδος εταιρείας. Απλά θέλω να πάρω μια ιδέα για τα ποσά που παίζουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Αν δεν θές να απαντήσεις δημόσια (που είναι και καλύτερα για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις) μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα PM.

----------


## xsterg

εχω και εγω την ιδια περιεργεια με των σωτηρη. αν μπορεις δωσε μια ταξη μεγεθους.

----------


## nestoras

Το κόβω για ποσό της τάξης 8000 έως 10000€...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το κόβω για ποσό της τάξης 8000 έως 10000€...




 Αν βάλεις site survay, μελέτη, καλωδίωση και μηχανήματα (AP - router - firewall) το κόβω για αρκετά παραπάνω απο 10Κ !!
 Ασε που για 50 client το ΜΟΝΟ που μπορεί να παίξει σε λογική τιμή είναι "MetroEthernet" σε ταχύτητα 25 με 30 Mbps.
 Η γραμμή μάλλον θα κοστίσει ....αρκετά παραπάνω από τις 3 DSL !!!

Απο την άλλη, είναι ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ για την επιχείρηση. Τώρα πια, ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ που ρωτάνε οι τουρίστες είναι αν έχει internet το ξενοδοχείο. Τι θα κάνεις ? Θα τους πασάρεις 3 DSL για 50 άτομα ?? (που σίγουρα θα είναι ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερα).
10 Mbps για 50 άτομα χοντρικά - χοντρικά αντιστοιχεί σε  200Kbps ανα άτομο download και ...20Kbps Upload !!!!
Ξέρεις τι καντήλια θα σου ρίχνουν κάθε μέρα, όταν θα περιμένουν 10 λεπτά να ανοίξει η σελίδα του facebook ??

 Είναι σαν να λες ότι θα τους ταΐζεις μόνο σαλάτα γιατί είναι πολύ ακριβή η αγορά της κουζίνας !!!

.

----------

Dragonborn (18-03-14)

----------


## nestoras

Στα σφιχτά θα χρειαστεί 5-6 AP από 600€ είμαστε στα 3500€, ένας σοβαρός router άλλα 2500€ πήγαμε στα 6000, άλλα 1000€ για εξοπλισμό προστασίας (UPS) είμαστε στα 7000€. Καλωδίωση, rack και ενεργός εξοπλισμός για 6AP χοντρικά στα 150-200€ η κάθε πρίζα είναι άλλα 1200€. Φτάσαμε στα 8200€. Από εκεί και πέρα με μια σοβαρή υποστήριξη, μια σοβαρή μελέτη και μια σοβαρή εγκατάσταση σίγουρα ξεφεύγουμε από τα 10000€...

Δεν το συζητάμε καν ότι δε θα μπορέσει να γίνει δουλειά με ασσύμετρες DSL (πέρα από το επιπλέον κόστος της συσκευής παραλληλισμού και διαμοιρασμού των τριών γραμμών...)

----------

Dragonborn (18-03-14)

----------


## hitech444

Λοιόν,
Τα υλικά κοστίζουν χοντρά-χοντρά €4000. Μετά είναι και το κόστος της εργασίας. Εδω επιλέγεις ή κάνεις μόνος ή καλείς κάποιους να το υλοποιήσουν. Αν μιλάμε για ακριβά γούστα €15.000 με οπτική ίνα (!). Εντύπωση μου κάνει ρε παιδιά ότι ούτε ο ένας  ούτε ο άλλος θέλησαν να το δουν. Μόνο απο το pdf έβγαλαν τιμές. Θα μου πεις για να μάθουν τι budget έχεις..
Μάλλον με βλέπω για κάτι πρόχειρο (με κόφτη, για φέτος) και απο του χρόνου σκάψεν-σκάψεν...

----------


## antonisfa

> Στα σφιχτά θα χρειαστεί 5-6 AP από 600€ είμαστε στα 3500€, ένας σοβαρός router άλλα 2500€ πήγαμε στα 6000, άλλα 1000€ για εξοπλισμό προστασίας (UPS) είμαστε στα 7000€. Καλωδίωση, rack και ενεργός εξοπλισμός για 6AP χοντρικά στα 150-200€ η κάθε πρίζα είναι άλλα 1200€. Φτάσαμε στα 8200€. Από εκεί και πέρα με μια σοβαρή υποστήριξη, μια σοβαρή μελέτη και μια σοβαρή εγκατάσταση σίγουρα ξεφεύγουμε από τα 10000€...
> 
> Δεν το συζητάμε καν ότι δε θα μπορέσει να γίνει δουλειά με ασσύμετρες DSL (πέρα από το επιπλέον κόστος της συσκευής παραλληλισμού και διαμοιρασμού των τριών γραμμών...)



 router (2500€)? το 14
http://www.topsystems-bg.com/zyxel-l...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## nestoras

> router (2500€)? το 14
> http://www.topsystems-bg.com/zyxel-l...f=bestprice.gr



Οταν μιλάμε για σοβαρό ρούτερ συνήθως αναφερόμαστε σε cisco. Τα 2500€ ειναι μια μέση τιμή.  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> router (2500€)? το 14
> http://www.topsystems-bg.com/zyxel-l...f=bestprice.gr




Πάς να βάλεις Zyxel Home router σε ξενοδοχειακή εγκατάσταση ???
Καλά κρασιά...
Έτσι ξεχωρίζει ο σωστός επαγγελματίας από τον "μάστορα" που πάει για "αρπαχτή".
Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας ξέρει τις δυνατότητες των μηχανημάτων. Ο "μάστορας" βλέπει την τιμή.

.

----------

finos (10-05-19), 

mikemtb (08-05-19), 

stam1982 (08-05-19)

----------


## 744

Zyxel ούτε τζάμπα να μου το δίναν...

Cisco και ξερό ψωμί κατά την οπαδική ορολογία.

----------


## nick1974

δε διαβασα ολα τα μυνηματα, αλλα αν ειναι για τιποτα ενοικιαζομενα δωματια σε κανα νησακι αργοσαρωνικου δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα ενος home router.
Αν μιλαμε για κανονικο ξενοδοχειο ετσι κι αλλιως κι οι ιδιοι το ξερουν μια εγκατασταση με cisco ειναι μονοδρομος και πανω κατω ολοι ξερουν που παιζουν απο τιμες και οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι γελοιο και να το σκεφτεται καποιος
2500 ειναι μια χαρα για τετοια εργαλεια (βασικα παει και ΠΑΡΑ πολυ παραπανω). Μιλαμε για επαγγελματικης χρησης μηχανατα που χεις απολυτο ελεγχο, οχι για το ρουτερακι του σπιτιου σου που θα βαλεις ενα pc μια τηλεοραση κι ενα κινητο τα οποια εχουν τους ιδιους χρηστες
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pstratos

5 χρονια μετά, μήπως να μας έλεγαν τι έβαλαν, πόσο πήγε, και τι εντυπώσεις είχαν?

----------


## SV1JRT

> 5 χρονια μετά, μήπως να μας έλεγαν τι έβαλαν, πόσο πήγε, και τι εντυπώσεις είχαν?



ΠΟΛΥ καλή ιδέα !!!
hitech444 θα μας πείς τελικά τι βάλατε, πόσο στοίχισε και αν είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι εσείς και οι πελάτες σας με την λύση που δώσατε ??

.

----------


## xsterg

κατι μου λεει οτι το ξενοδοχειο εκλεισε μετα απο αυτο. δεν αντεξε το κοστος...

----------


## jannisb

Η zyxel έχει και ανεβασμένα μοντέλα και έχει παρουσία σε πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και σε 5αατερα ξενοδοχεία. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα την έχω δει σε μεγσλο ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο. Για να είμαι σωστός θα αναφέρω ότι βάζω zyxel στους πελάτες μου. Μιλάμε για βιομηχανίες που θέλουν pda στις αποθήκες δηλαδή mission critical δουλειες. Απλά χρησιμοποιείς την επαγγελματική σειρά... Όχι το ρουτερ του σπιτιού.. Και ειναι βέβαια ακριβά αλλά αξιόπιστα μηχάνηματα

----------

aktis (23-02-20)

----------


## kioan

> Η zyxel έχει και ανεβασμένα μοντέλα... 
> Απλά χρησιμοποιείς την επαγγελματική σειρά...



Μπορείς να δώσεις link ή όνομα σειράς; 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## navar

ριξτε και μια ματιά στα Microtik , ειναι εξαιρετικά σταθερά , με πολλές δυνατότητες αλλα λίγο μανίκι στο να τα προγραμματίσετε να κάνουν αυτά που θέλετε !
όσο για το θέμα του παλικαριού είδα οτι κανένας δεν ρώτησε αν υπάπρχει πολιτισμός σε λογική απόσταση (>20κλμ) με καμια 50 vdsl για να ρίξει μια ζευξη και να κάνει την δουλειά του

----------


## mikemtb

Έχουμε νεότερα?



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jannisb

Αναλόγως το project. Υπάρχει η σειρά 1100 όπως ας πούμε το 1123ac pro, μετά η σειρά 5000 και 6000 που είναι πιο επαγγελματικές. Μαζί με τον 5500 controller είναι πολύ δυνατά, η μαζί με το usg110 firewall.
Ολα κάνουν fast roaming και ελέγχονται είτε με controller τοπικό η με cloud controller

----------


## jannisb

Τα mikrotik νομίζω ότι είναι για πολύ ειδικές περιπτώσεις αλλά μέχρι στιγμή δε έχω δει κάτι που το κάνει μόνο αυτή η εταιρία και δε το κάνει και η zyxel

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αναλόγως το project. Υπάρχει η σειρά 1100 όπως ας πούμε το 1123ac pro, μετά η σειρά 5000 και 6000 που είναι πιο επαγγελματικές. Μαζί με τον 5500 controller είναι πολύ δυνατά, η μαζί με το usg110 firewall.
> Ολα κάνουν fast roaming και ελέγχονται είτε με controller τοπικό η με cloud controller



Από τα specs που κοίταξα, το Zyxel 1123-AC-PRO είναι αντιγραφή του Ubiquiti AP-AC-PRO και είναι και 40 ευρώ πιο ακριβό από το ubiquiti στην λιανική....
Στην πράξη τα Zyxel δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ποτέ. Τα UB είναι τέλεια για τις ανάγκες μας.

.

----------


## jannisb

Οκ είδες πάντως ότι η εταιρία δε έχει μόνο  προϊόντα για οικιακή χρήση. Το ubiquity το θεωρώ σοβαρό προϊόν. Ειδικά στα λινκ κτήριο με κτήριο έχει καλές λύσεις.

----------

